# può un bambino decidere di morire?



## Minerva (13 Giugno 2013)

Belgio, atteso sì per eutanasia ai minorenni
Manca il via libera del Senato per estendere la morte assistita under 18. Contrari solo i cattolici 
foto Da video
11:01 - Il Belgio è stato il secondo Paese in Europa a dotarsi di una legge che legittimasse l’eutanasia. Era il 2002, preceduto solo di qualche mese dall’Olanda. Ma ora sarà il primo ad estenderla. Nel Paese infatti si attende il sì del Senato per permettere la morte assistita anche ai minori di diciotto anni. 
LE CONDIZIONI - La legge darà ai medici la facoltà di valutare caso per caso se la malattia è abbastanza grave da ammettere il ricorso all’eutanasia. Inoltre saranno loro a stabilire se il bambino è abbastanza maturo da decidere in autonomia se morire o no. La discussione si è infatti particolarmente incentrata sulla libertà di coscienza del minore. 

L’ITER POLITICO - La proposta è stata avanzata lo scorso dicembre dal Partito socialdemocratico in carica. In questi giorni è in discussione al Senato per ottenere il via libera definitivo. La legge mette d’accordo gli altri partiti, dalla destra nazionalista alla sinistra radicale, ad eccezione dei cattolici. Ma sono troppo pochi per costituire un ostacolo.


----------



## Nausicaa (13 Giugno 2013)

Di botto, una repulsione a questo pensiero, viscerale e assoluta.

Poi penso ai possibili casi reali.

Se valutano caso per caso, ma davvero... 

Mi sembra comunque una cosa così... tremendamente inconcepibile. 

Ma sto pensando con lo stomaco.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (13 Giugno 2013)

promosso

i bambini hanno la percezione giusta della vita e della morte e la nostra è distorta per via dei tanti interessi evasive della questione che comunque ci tocca a rispondere tutte le volte.

da piccoli si nasce e si muore facilmente senza fare tante storie, quando il senso della vita è nullo. perfino con la pura volontà.

io sono andato e tornato, perché volevo sapere. rischioso giochino che però è valso la candela. oggi so.


----------

